# 16 ac in North West Ohio



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2005)

- For Sale by Owner $185000

3 Bedroom Brick Ranch on 16.39 Acres. Beautiful setting over 650ft back off the road with many large trees 1800 Sq ft Built in 1977
30x22 2 story shop with 2 overhead doors. 
30x60 Barn built in 1998 set up for horses with a loft Approximately 3 acres fenced 9 acres tillable
Located in Fulton County Liberty Center School District 
For more information call 419-875-5620 please leave a message Showings by appointment only. Must be pre-approved. Serious inquires only please


----------

